# Have you ever been given more resources then you paid to receive?



## TruvisT (Aug 14, 2014)

Have you ever paid for a service but were given more resources then what you paid to recieve?

Example: Recntly while buying dedicated servers, we were given much bigger drives then orgiginally paid to recieve.


----------



## Nett (Aug 14, 2014)

Bought an E3-1240v3 dedi from CC, but received E3-1270v3.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems to be more common on dedis. You may not have the -exact- spec in stock as to what was ordered, but have a similar (but better) build you can do. Usually better drives or CPU.

And no, I've not been so lucky to receive this myself.


----------



## yomero (Aug 14, 2014)

At Datashack, I got a little bit better processors in their "AMD Dual Opteron 2216" server (got 2218s).


----------



## splitice (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, quite often I've received greater than target than specification hard drives. Usually it costs more to de-rack and downgrade than the depreciation and lost income for those parts.

I have also received a Xeon based server when ordering a i7 Quad core (was cleared with me first). And an upgrade to dual hard drives instead of a single SSD when there would be a significant delay on the order due to lack of stock (again, cleared with me).


----------



## blergh (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, biggger drives and faster drives etc.


----------



## jhadley (Aug 14, 2014)

Ordered 4x 50GB SSDs and got 4x 1TB SSDs from Softlayer on 2 occasions.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 14, 2014)

On more than one occasion, we've given higher specifications than ordered. Just two examples: One was a CPU upgrade, like mentioned by @Nett, but not with ColoCrossing. The other was with ColoCrossing, where the client ordered a single 500 GB HDD, and we were given a server with 4 x 1 TB HDDs. The additional costs were eaten by us. If you're renting the hardware, I see it as a problem for the provider. Mention it to them, but they definitely should eat the costs. If you purchased the hardware, I don't think it's right for you to keep the accidental upgrade (if it was accidental). However, this really is a personal ethics question. Where do you draw the line for right and wrong?



Nett said:


> Bought an E3-1240v3 dedi from CC, but received E3-1270v3.


That's not too uncommon. They basically don't distinguish unless you specifically ask for a CPU, however the 1270s are a bit more rare.


----------



## Nett (Aug 14, 2014)

Steven F said:


> The other was with ColoCrossing, where the client ordered a single 500 GB HDD, and we were given a server with 4 x 1 TB HDDs. The additional costs were eaten by us.


CC mis-configured the server and asks you to pay the extra?


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 14, 2014)

Quite a while ago now a friends server that I set up for them (Kimsufi 24G) had a 1Gbps uplink instead of a 100mbps, not really had anything myself though.

Kimsufi did used to be known for swapping parts for something basically comparable and not capping uplinks accidently all over a few years ago, not sure how it is now. I'm sure it still goes on but it used to be a bit of a lucky dip what processor and stuff you'd get.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 14, 2014)

Never over, sometimes under


----------



## datarealm (Aug 14, 2014)

We do it all the time.  We have to advertise the lowest common denominator on our plans to make sure we meet minimum specs.  Delivering something lower powered / lower spec'd than what was ordered is a big no-no (unless cleared with customer first with appropriate compensation).

However if someone orders a 2.4GHz CPU and all we have on hand is a 2.6GHz CPU, well its a no-brainer to give them the 2.6GHz chip instead of going out and buying a brand new one.


----------



## Shoaib_A (Aug 14, 2014)

Paid for an i7 2600 but got a i7 3700 at Hetzner, that was roughly one & a half year ago.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah I've had this happen once when ordering a computation node with Datashack a while back.

Ordered 4 GBs of RAM, got 8 GBs.  Funny thing though, I only fully used up like 2GB Max.


----------



## Gaiacom_LC (Aug 14, 2014)

Sure, it sometimes happens that negotiations land on something, and in the end the details are not so relevant. It's always a relief to find a vendor/provider that works more on that kind of basis.


----------



## William (Aug 15, 2014)

No, but i sometimes upgraded smaller KVMs to make a CentOS 6 install possible.


----------



## Wintereise (Aug 15, 2014)

Not really common in the VM industry, happens more with dedis.

Reason is simple, deracking and pulling out hardware has a cost -- and everyone in the industry tries to avoid that cost if at all possible.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 15, 2014)

Steven F said:


> The other was with ColoCrossing, where the client ordered a single 500 GB HDD, and we were given a server with 4 x 1 TB HDDs. The additional costs were eaten by us. If you're renting the hardware, I see it as a problem for the provider.


Such irony. Quoted for posterity.


----------



## William (Aug 15, 2014)

WHy didnt you just return that box to CC..? It's obviously the wrong config and you should not pay more for it..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 15, 2014)

Steven F said:


> On more than one occasion, we've given higher specifications than ordered. Just two examples: One was a CPU upgrade, like mentioned by @Nett, but not with ColoCrossing. The other was with ColoCrossing, where the client ordered a single 500 GB HDD, and we were given a server with 4 x 1 TB HDDs. The additional costs were eaten by us.


Wait... so you're basically using the GVH model of dedi service?  Let the client order, and pray your upstream follows through?  And with CC, of all people?


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 15, 2014)

K2Bytes said:


> Paid for an i7 2600 but got a i7 3700 at Hetzner, that was roughly one & a half year ago.


They switched over to the i7-3770 but didn't update their website for about a month so everyone who ordered during that period received that surprise.  For many people those early i7-3770's were a very nasty surprise because Hetzner got a bunch of faulty motherboards with bios problems that caused frequent freezes and crashes under any load (big 18 page WHT thread)

my dedicated surprises:

France: ordered i7--920, received W3520

France: ordered Q6700 2x500GB drives, received 2x1TB drives

France: ordered D425 received N2800

France (this one isn't OVH): ordered 8GB RAM received 16GB

US: ordered Pentium 111 533 MHz received 600 MHz <-- this was before the average summerhost was even born

VPS

Turkey: ordered KVM w/512MB RAM/300GB bandwidth received 1GB/1TB (order page hadn't been updated to reflect new specs)



> Have you ever been given more resources then you paid to receive?


I could fill up an entire page with a list of low end VPS's where I received less than promised...


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep we do free upgrades if we don't have a specific item in stock and can't get it in a reasonable timeframe.  We have most dedis deployed within 24 hours so if we can't get hardware within that we'll do reasonable free upgrades.  This is referring to dedis of course.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Aug 28, 2014)

I have never received more services than what i payed for, i guess some people have more luck than others.


----------

